# Caramel passed away yesterday morning



## JBG (Aug 25, 2010)

It's hurts me [so much] to write that Caramel passed away yesterday morning. He was such a great pal, who gave us so much love. We're going to miss him SO much.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm so sorry, losing bunnies is the hardest thing I've ever had to go through  RIP Caramel, you won't be forgotten.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 25, 2010)

we're so sorry for your loss of Caramel. I think it's really hard to lose a fur baby when they've been with you for such a long time. We lost Theodore a few months ago--he was almost twelve, so he didn't really do too much except sleep, but I'll always remember him as my only bunny that would play fetch. Rest in peace little one.:bunnyangel:


----------



## Autumnstorm (Aug 25, 2010)

RIP,Caramel,I hope your reuinited with Caramel someday in heaven :cry4:


----------



## HerbyBear (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm really sorry for your loss. Best thing to do is just think of all the memories and smile about them.


----------



## MsJuliet (Aug 26, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a long time for a rabbit to have such a wonderful and loving life though- Caramel was very fortunate to have such a nice long life. Rest in Peace, Caramel!


----------



## Jaded (Aug 26, 2010)

R.I.P Caramel


----------



## cheryl (Aug 26, 2010)

Aww i'm so sorry....Caramel had such a long and happy life...he was a handsome little fella as well...i loved looking at his pictures..

I also know how much it hurts to lose something special...but you get to keep those special memories forever...he will always be with you..

Again i'm so very sorry..


----------



## JBG (Aug 26, 2010)

Thank you all for your condolences and support. We're SO heartbroken over Caramel's passing.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 26, 2010)

I am so sorry you lost Caramel after having him for such a long time. It seems like yesterday when you got him and he must be soloved whenhe had you in his life.

Binky Free Caramel. ink iris:


----------

